# kayak help



## peteri (May 29, 2007)

Hi

I'm also in the UK - can't recommend Jackson well enough, my daughter is 5 2 and paddles a 2Fun for surfing/river running and star for playboating.

Really comfortable and easy to adjust - can I suggest you sort out a demo, the UK distributors are SquareRock (SquareRock) - if you ask to speak to Aaron or Rhona and tell them Pete Isaacs sent you, they should be able to point you to your nearest dealer or sort out a demo direct.

Good luck - pm me if you need anymore help

Pete


----------

